# Should I? or Shouldn't I post..



## trabbie93 (Dec 14, 2005)

Greetings,

Hope I posted this in the right area and yes I read a few posts and it answered some of my questions but can't hurt to ask in my way.

I'm 34, married lady, no kids (and never will) and I love to cook and bake. My background is of some jobhoping and I have tried different types of private schools for Stenography,Business classes and even Nursing school. None of them worked out, I just could not stay interested and the payoff did not, in the longrun, seem worth it. Not money payoff, payoff as in happy with what I was doing or going to do.

So, I'm thinking of attending the Vo-tech down the road for their Chef program here in Louisiana. What I want to know is, do I have to be some creative mastermind to be a Baker/Pastry Chef? What am I really looking at? I really don't want to be an Executive Chef, would like to more Bake, perhaps in a hotel,catering or just a small shop. 

The school is cheap and I have nothing to lose really, except the humillation of quitting another school. But is loving to bake really enough? It's one thing to cook for family and totally another to cook huge amounts for hotels or similar.

Just some honest thoughts would be nice feedback.
Thanks


----------



## trabbie93 (Dec 14, 2005)

Alrighty, guess no one wants to touch this post.

I'll leave it up and see if I get a bite, I'm surprised not a single soul wouldn't throw in their 2 copper.

*shrugs*


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nope, you don't have to be a "creative mastermind." IMO, cooking (and baking) is pretty simple. You start from basics and build within some tried and true techniques. If you can make a good cake, you can make a good cake with a unique flavor. Same with buttercream. If you can properly make a good stock and you can deglaze a pan, you can make a good sauce. Basic cooking skills are like legos. You can build as big as you want.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

With all due respect I will venture to guess that this particular statement speaks volumes about your situation. You sound like you may never actually be happy with anything. Don't take it the wrong way, some people are just wired that way to never quite follow through. I have some of the same "qualities" so I can appreciate where you're coming from. This is not to say that I am 100% right. It may really just be finding the "right" thing. Cooking and or baking could give you the outlet you are looking for. Bear in mind however that as much as you get to play and explore in cooking, true cooking as a living is really about repetitiveness. Doing much the same thing day in and day out, or making 100's or 1000's of an item. Bear that in mind when making your decision.
And remember, we may take awhile to come around, but we will always answer whatever questions you may have.


----------



## trabbie93 (Dec 14, 2005)

You Chrose are 100% right. I may never find anything I am *happy* with and I have to agree with that. I suppose looking at it, I am sort of an instant gratification (spelling?) type. But, maybe a little tude adjustment on my part can fix my really bad "not following through* curse. I think I'll give the Vo-tech a go!

Thanks for reply, both are great and appreciated!


----------

